

Why using a Mac over a Windows computer makes sense for entrepreneurs (it's a form of self-control) - amichail

There are few games for the Mac.  So using a Mac makes it less likely that you will be distracted by the latest games as would happen with a Windows computer.<p>Even without considering games, there's generally less software available for the Mac in most areas, which again saves you time from trying out all sorts of competing products.
======
drm237
If you don't have enough self control to stay focused on the task at hand, it
doesn't seem like you're in the right business...not that I disagree about
using a Mac, I just think your logic might be a little off...

~~~
sgoraya
Very much agreed - regardless of what OS you are using, if you do not have the
discipline to get your work done, there are bigger issues that you have to
deal with. I have been using Windows/Visual Studio for most of my professional
career and have not had an issue with being 'distracted' by so many games &
apps etc.

Yes, I do play an occasional game when I have the time (I'm a sucker for RTS
games ;) As a personal preference I would rather play a game for 1-2 hours
rather than watch TV

------
cellis
Yeah. But i gave up playing computer games. I was a big Civ II fan.No work
done.Ever.

~~~
adamdoupe
Civ II took over my life at one point. However now, I rarely play games,
except for the occasional game of battleground in WOW with my house mates.

------
jsjenkins168
Unfortunately using a Windows based dev environment cant always be avoided.. I
had to switch back to windows from ubuntu on my home machine because virtually
all of the phone emulators are only available for Windows. Sucks I know.

~~~
amichail
Windows is fine if you are not the sort of person who is easily distracted by
the latest games and other software.

------
nickb
"there's generally less software available for the Mac in most areas"

Depeneds on the area (graphics, video, audio editing being exceptions) but I
tend to agree with that. The thing I found out is that even though there's
less choice, the quality of apps that are available for Max are MUCH HIGHER
than apps available for Linux & Windows! So it's a definite win-win!

------
amichail
On a related note:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6127548813950043200>

------
christefano
I'm surprised this discussion is even happening. This is 2007, and Macs can
run Boot Camp, VMWare, Parallels, CrossOver, VirtualBox, CrossOver and Cider.

------
thomasswift
It makes sense until Gears of War comes out.

